# frungiamigo



## el_portugués

O que significa frungiamigo? Apareceu na seguinte frase:
David es frungiamigo de Natalie Portman.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Fiz uma pesquisa na web, e quase todos os resultados falam do David e a Natalie. Acho que signifique alguma coisa como "amigos con derecho" ("friends with benefits" em inglês). 

Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

Ahãaa! E quais serão os _'fringe benefits'_ da relação entre os dois?


----------



## el_portugués

Giorgio fizes-te a mesma pesquisa que eu...depois de ver este video, penso que significa amigos coloridos, haverá outra maneira de dizer em espanhol? Carfer a resposta à tua pergunta acho que vais encontra-la neste video. 

Nao me deixam publicar o link do video mas basta procura-lo no youtube assim:  slqh frungiamigo

obrigado


----------



## Csalrais

No conocía la palabra frungiamigo y viendo el listado de resultados en google parece ser un invento del colaborador del programa "Sé lo que hicisteis...", David Guapo. Aunque hace mucho que no veo el programa, mi hermano me acaba de confirmar que David usa frungir en vez de follar, quizá por ser horario infantil.

Sobre otras alternativas, al menos en España se usan *amigo/a con derecho a roce *(menos directa, aunque con parecido significado) y la palabra de la que habrá surgido la otra, *follamigo/a *(y seguro que habrá más que ahora no recuerdo)

Saludos


----------



## el_portugués

entonces es un invento de David. vale. gracias por el esclarecimiento.

follamigo era la palabra que buscaba

saludos


----------



## willy2008

el_portugués said:


> Giorgio fizes-te a mesma pesquisa que eu...depois de ver este video, penso que significa amigos coloridos, haverá outra maneira de dizer em espanhol? Carfer a resposta à tua pergunta acho que vais encontra-la neste video.
> 
> Nao me deixam publicar o link do video mas basta procura-lo no youtube assim: slqh frungiamigo
> 
> obrigado


 En Argentina se les dice *amigobios.*


----------



## Vanda

Já tivemos amizade colorida, atualmente só Deus sabe que nome dão a ela.


----------



## el_portugués

Willi2008 *amigobios* no está en el diccionario, ?es juerga de jóvenes o más bien un taco? ?se comprende en todo el país o es un regionalismo?  gracias y saludos

Vanda aí no Brasil há algum termo engraçado para amigos coloridos? Assim da gíria das ruas, nem que seja calão. Cumprimentos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil não lembro. Mas na Colombia havia uma expressão muito jocosa: "Fulano es el machucante de Sicrana".


----------



## Vanda

Hoje usam mais ''ficante'', ainda tenho que ver se alguém se refere a ''amizade colorida'' que é a mesma coisa que ''amigos com benefícios''.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Hoje usam mais ''ficante'', ainda tenho que ver se alguém se refere a ''amizade colorida'' que é a mesma coisa que ''amigos com benefícios''.


 
_Amigos com benefícios_ é muito bom!!  Vou começar a usar por aqui!


----------



## Vanda

Amigos com benefícios e..... estresse!


----------



## willy2008

el_portugués said:


> Willi2008 *amigobios* no está en el diccionario, ?es juerga de jóvenes o más bien un taco? ?se comprende en todo el país o es un regionalismo? gracias y saludos
> 
> Vanda aí no Brasil há algum termo engraçado para amigos coloridos? Assim da gíria das ruas, nem que seja calão. Cumprimentos


 No, claro que no figura en el diccionario, era un término que se usaba entre los adolecentes y quería decir que eran mas que amigos pero sin llegar al compromiso de novios, creo que ahora dicen, *estar el algo*, con alguien, o *amigos con derecho a roce*.


----------



## el_portugués

____________Gracias.


----------

